# lo important



## airelibre

He parlat amb algú que em va dir que per dir "lo importante" en català, seria "lo important". A mi em sembla que aquest "lo" no existeix en el català normatiu, i que seria "el important". 

No obstant això, em sembla que molta gent fan servir la paraula "lo" en aquest sentit, com en castellà, i també crec que tenir-lo és útil perquè pot evitar algunes ambigüitats. 

M'agradaria saber si està considerat com un error, i amb quina freqüència s'utilitza efectivament. 

(I siusplau corrigiu-me els meus errors o les coses que no sonen natural)


----------



## ernest_

airelibre said:


> He parlat amb algú [una persona] que em va dir que per dir "lo importante" en català, seria "lo important". A mi em sembla que aquest "lo" no existeix en el català normatiu, i que seria [hauria de ser] "el important".
> 
> No obstant això, em sembla que molta gent fan ____


__


----------



## gvergara

airelibre said:


> He parlat amb algú que em va dir que per dir "lo importante" en català, seria "lo important".  mi em sembla que aquest "lo" no existeix en el català normatiu, i que seria "el important".


Però, de qualsevol manera normativament s'hauria de dir _l'important_, oi que sí? Només per confirmar.

Gonzalo


----------



## ernest_

Exacte. _L'important és que..._


----------



## airelibre

Gràcies per les correccions i l'informació.


----------



## Self-taught

Hi ha paraules que, tot i que són correctes en català occidental, més aviat les hem adoptat i mantingut del castellà. Jo també dèia "lo important" i "lo més important" i expressions semblants fins el dia que vaig fer l'esforç de canviar el LO per EL o L': L'important és... o El més important és...
Mai de la vida escric "buenu", però oralment no hi ha manera de desfer-me'n!


----------



## bleuboia

Crec que nomès a llocs on es diu "lo" per "el" seria acceptat. Nord-occidental? Alguer? Però en català normativa, no.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

bleuboia said:


> Crec que nomès a llocs on es diu "lo" per "el" seria acceptat. Nord-occidental? Alguer? Però en català normatiu, no.



Primer de tot, m'agradaria fer notar que el català normatiu és un acord entre els dialectes i que, per tant, *el Nord-Occidental és tan normatiu com qualsevol altre*. De fet, el «lo» definit és senzillament normatiu, sí, fins i tot a Barcelona. Altra cosa és que no sigui estàndard, per això molt difícilment te'l trobaràs en la redacció d'una llei, per exemple. Repeteixo: el «lo» és tan correcte (o tan incorrecte) en els llocs on se fa servir com on no es diu.

Per a continuar, he de dir que el «lo» normatiu és el definit (què equival al «el» castellà), no el neutre (el seu «lo»). Com a neutre es fa servir més o menys arreu i, sempre, és un castellanisme. Si es vol parlar acuradament, normalment, en aquestes situacions, es fa servir un demostratiu («ço» o «allò» i no sé si algun més). Com que, precissament, en la pregunta es tracta d'un neutre i no d'un definit, s'ha de dir «*Allò important*», fins i tot en Nord-occidental.

Finalment, ni tan sols si fos un definit («Ell és lo (més) important de l'equip, la resta de companys som prescindibles») no seria correcte dir «lo important». La raó és que el «lo» s'apostrofa com l'«el» (bé, de fet, és a l'inrevés) i seria «*l'important*».

Lamento el totxo, però crec que paga la pena llegir-se'l.


----------

